

OpenSSL 1.0.0 has been released - lots of new stuff - bensummers
http://www.openssl.org/news/changelog.html

======
alecco
It doesn't look good when they place the most important changes all the way
down, IMHO.

    
    
      *) Extensive audit of libcrypto with DEBUG_UNUSED. Fix many cases where
         return value is ignored. NB. The functions RAND_add(), RAND_seed(),
         BIO_set_cipher() and some obscure PEM functions were changed so they
         can now return an error. The RAND changes required a change to the
         RAND_METHOD structure.
         [Steve Henson]
    
      *) New macro __owur for "OpenSSL Warn Unused Result". This makes use of
         a gcc attribute to warn if the result of a function is ignored. This
         is enable if DEBUG_UNUSED is set. Add to several functions in evp.h
         whose return value is often ignored. 
         [Steve Henson]

~~~
chrisbolt
That's actually a change in 1.1.0, which appears to be unreleased.

~~~
alecco
Oops. Still my point of placing this right at the bottom of the update list is
valid. Perhaps more as it's not a major release change.

------
andrewcooke
this brought back memories. i just went looking and can't find much in the way
of history related to the "fork" from ssleay. i was developing with ssleay at
the time and from what i remmeber, it wasn't that pleasant. but now it's
difficult to reconstruct what happened - did anyone talk to eric young or tim
hudson? how did the timing fit with rsa and/or the threat of prosecution in
australia?

